
Show HN: A multiplayer strategy shooting game set in space with planet gravities - anujbora
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.FlyingSpaghetti.Slingshot&hl=en
======
anujbora
I just released the game 2 weeks ago and thus there are very few users and you
might not match with anyone to play with as of now :/. However, the game has a
practice mode where you can experiment with randomly generated planets and
gravitational fields, which is quite fun. You can also try the web version of
the game here [http://www.playslingshot.com](http://www.playslingshot.com).
(Play it in full screen. This is just a simple local 1v1 couch Co-Op version
of the game).

Hope you guys like it. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for
trying out my game.

~~~
sidhack
Tried it out. Liked it.

